

Scrollbars: Evolution Gone Wrong? - asadlionpk
http://blog.asadmemon.com/post/59656255680/scrollbars-evolution-gone-wrong

======
onion2k
I'd argue that the main navigation should be a static navbar that floats over
the content. Rather than a scrollbar, a set of options (back, top, next page,
etc) should always be accessible. With that, the scrollbar as it is should be
fine.

~~~
asadlionpk
Yeah. But that has to be a browser feature than something to be expected from
page itself. It would be nice if I could swipe from right end of screen and
that scrollbar then allows me to fast scroll to some position.

------
cheeaun
On iOS, tapping the status bar will scroll the page to the top.

